# Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth 2 won't run.



## RocketTube (Oct 28, 2008)

My specs are:

Windows XP 32 bit SP. 2
BFG 8800GT 512
Athlon 64x2 4200+ 2.2 Ghz
1 gig DDR2 667 RAM

I bought the game a while back and it worked (looked terrible) on my onboard Geforce 6150. After installing my 8800GT, the game would never get past the Title that pops up before opening, it would simply freeze there and not respond. I have tried re installing but aside from that am not sure where to go, any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to reply or not but I feel like I should contribute since I have actual experience with this game.

I used to play this game and mod it ALOT, so I know a bit about it's antics...
Two things. One, do any errors show up? If so I'll help you from there. Two, check the processes on task manager and tell me if a "game.dat" shows up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi RocketTube, welcome to TSF

When you upgraded your graphics card, did you also upgrade the power supply unit (PSU)? The 8800GT requires more power than the 6150, so we usually recommend a good quality 650W PSU with a minimum of 26 amps on the +12V line for this card.

An underpowered graphics card will cause fullscreen games to lag or crash, so the PSU is the first thing to check. Remove the side panel of your case and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps/+12V).

Did you uninstall the graphics driver before removing the old card? The correct procedure is to uninstall the driver, switch off, fit the new card, reboot to VGA mode, install the latest graphics driver and reboot to complete.

Is this the only fullscreen 3D game you're having trouble with?

Are all your drivers, MS updates and DirectX up to date? Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?

Have you installed the *AMD Dual-Core Optimizer*? This is not related to your problem, but it's advisable to install it to correct timing problems that occur with some games on AMD X2 systems.


@Artifice... This is an open forum where anyone can post a reply to any problem, so please feel free to offer any suggestions. Thanks for your help. :smile:


----------



## RocketTube (Oct 28, 2008)

450 W Smartpower 2.0 by Antec, more than sufficient as specs and experience tell me. I'm able to play Bioshock, Crysis (demo), Stalker, and all other new games at high-max settings (should be higher.. bloody RAM) so it's not the PSU. No there are no yellow flags in device manager, yes BFME2 is the only game I'm having problems with. All my drivers are up to date, I have tried the game with more than 4 different Nvidia drivers since I first installed the card.

Yes I have the dual core fix installed. And thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Antec SmartPower 2.0 450W has 2 +12V lines, 15A and 17A. When you have multiple +12V lines you take 80% of the combined amps to give the total, so yours has approximately 25-26A, borderline for a PCIE graphics card.

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

If you're sure it's not a power problem, I'll leave it to Artifice and other members who have played this game to continue with the troubleshooting.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I should have told you first to download the available patches. Second, after searching google I came up with some topics that seem to relate to your problem. This one appears to be only vista related but maybe it can help.

http://forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?threadID=214338&tstart=15


----------



## RocketTube (Oct 28, 2008)

Total is 330, That plus 30% is 429 according to my calculator.. If I understand it doesn't that mean even under max load I am still under the max by a margin?

Anyway, I have downloaded the patches. I'm going to check to see if that fix even has purpose, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

It's always smart to download the patches especially when it's from EA.


----------

